# Gulf Shores Pier



## smokerchoker (Aug 11, 2009)

Some friends and I went down to the new Gulf shores pier last weekend around 7am. the wind was blowing just alittle strong but we hung in their. the lys are coming in pretty good all day. the hardtails are thick also. we were using cigar minows on freeline with singlestrand wire and stingers. we hooked into one king around 11:30am then hooked up again around 2pm. Im sure it was the weather but the kings just werent hitting that good. we didnt even see one spanish. I have seen several posts on gulf shores pier. and hope to see more. whats the best bite time here lately at pensacola pier??? any post would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

There are usually 2 runs each day. One at daylight and one around 2pm. Some days there isn't any run and some they bite all day. Wind is one of the key factors for mackerel fishing, you pretty much need it to be blowin for the to bite good.


----------

